# Hope everyones enjoying the spring



## turne032 (May 12, 2010)

because it is a little slow around here!!!!


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2010)

We need to start a campaign to get more jet guys on board.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 12, 2010)

I am.Been out a lot this year.Have had Battery issues.Took 7th place in a buddy Tourney,out of 64 boats.And last weekend had an issue with a Jet housing mounting bolt.It's been a wonderful spring.


----------



## Seth (May 17, 2010)

I've got my boat ready to go, but seems everytime I have went fishing we brought somebody elses boat. My 1648 is good for 2-3 normal sized people, but when I take my one buddy (400 pounder) it just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Codeman (May 26, 2010)

I've been staying on the water as much as I can. Its been a beautiful spring. I haven't caught a ton of fish though, oh well love being out there.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 26, 2010)

Still a little early hre in Southern Ontario. Pike, Trout and Walleye season is open. Bass season doesn't open for a few more weeks and then we will be fully into fishing mode. We have been having some very warm spring weather and I am betting on an early spawn. Got my opening day outing all set up - private lake, where the Ontario record largemouth was caught..........


----------



## willfishforfood (May 30, 2010)

my daughters softball is almost over and summer steelhead is looking good. hope to post many pict.s


----------

